# dark blue almost black fish



## Beals (May 12, 2008)

we call him pedro..
i have looked online and cant figure out what he could be... its a horrible photo cause well i think he is camera shy
but i would love to know what he is.. hes one of the first fish we bought.. from pet smart
when hes not in pissed off fishy mode he is dark dark blue almost black


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

From this picture, it looks like he is a mbuna, probably a Metriaclima zebra type, or a Cynotilapia. I'd need a better picture to tell for certain.


----------



## NYjets51 (Feb 10, 2008)

I think its a Metriaclima caillanos, or cobalt blue


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Looks like it might be an old Iodotropheus Sperengae (rusty) a side profile picture would help in a little more light.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

no its not a rusty, they tend to have purple along their sides not their whole body


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

BurgerKing said:


> no its not a rusty, they tend to have purple along their sides not their whole body


 Tend is the key word there. I have seen old dominant males that are colored just like the op's photo.


----------



## Beals (May 12, 2008)

sorry about the pic he has faint stripes when hes more dark blue on a normal day but when hes upset he changes 2 almost a purple that turns to almost to a black


----------



## Beals (May 12, 2008)

messed up that last post mixed it up
when he is mad he turns light blue with dark stripes when he is normal hes dark blue to the point you cant see his stripes..
hes not agressive or anything pretty much just does his own fishy thing and ignores everyone


----------



## ibr3ak (Jan 4, 2008)

Kinda hard to see its face and snout from the bottom (would guess a metriaclima type), but it could be a fuelleborni (at least from the color description it sounds like my blue fuelleborni).

Here's what mine looks like:


----------

